# UWN Ice Party at ROCKPORT



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It's time for the Ice Fishing Party for the Forum.

January 16th at Rockport, starting at first light.
Lunch is on your own and meet at the boat ramp at noon.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

:O||: Count us in...if this location and date are a go...just need mother nature (weather) to be favorable not like last year  . Then having them >>O cooperate...I don't think that'll be a problem hasn't been thus far for us.

:wink: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Would love to come up and put some faces with screen names but fishing for perch just doesn't do it for me. Have a great time all! :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

This doesn't have to be a Perch Party.
The reason that Perch have been targeted in the past, is because they are easy to catch, once you find them.
The Party is set up to assist beginners and help them learn how to ice fish.
We could go to Rockport or Echo, just as easy but there won't be the Perch in there that there are in Pineview.

Please post up which place you would like to go to and we will see what comes up.

Echo was the place that we chose last year and it would still work but Rockport has better parking.
There is a fee to park inside the Park at Rockport though.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

my opinion would be rockport ive been wanting to try it out and this would give me a good chance to hit it for the first time on the hard deck and only the second time ever


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Isn't it funny how people prefer one thing over another. Ice fishing for trout has always had 0 appeal for me.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

The berry, Nelle or lake X for secret code, rockport, echo, east canyon.... They would all be close...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Rockport or Echo would be good.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*



k2muskie said:


> :O||: Count us in...if this location and date are a go...just need mother nature (weather) to be favorable not like last year  . Then having them >>O cooperate...I don't think that'll be a problem hasn't been thus far for us.
> 
> :wink: :mrgreen: :wink:


~~Oh...K2~~~~~

[attachment=0:138obn9o]starbucks.jpg[/attachment:138obn9o]

Not on the 16th, but another time...can you wait ?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

I agree with orvis, I dont have much interest spending a day catching 6 inch perch. Gotta have the chance for some trout atleast. I think the Berry would be awesome, But if people want perch too my next choice would be rockport (since you can target trout & perch) Never really fished east canyon, but that would be fun too (not sure if there are perch in there)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

We held the Ice Parety at Rockport 2 years ago.
It is a great place to hold it because it had ample parking, plus fishing for Trout and Perch.
The Perch are not showing up in numbers yet but the Trout fishing has been good.

Rockport, for is now in the lead for the place of choice.

You can park and fish along the road before you enter the Park but I think some of these pull outs are charging to park.
Does anyone know for sure if this is true?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Last I saw the pullover area's along the highway it was 3 bucks. For parking, restroom facilities and garbage cans. Well worth it.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*



Grandpa D said:


> You can park and fish along the road before you enter the Park but I think some of these pull outs are charging to park.
> Does anyone know for sure if this is true?


what i have seen on here is alot or at least some people have a state park pass which will cover rockporte of course so theres an idea also of that or i believe theres parking off the highway before the toll booth but if your planning on doing this out near the boat ramp that would be a hefty hike for those that park there now im not sure about all librarys but the pleasant grove library owns 2 state parks passes that they check out to people that have a card there i think provo might as well but im not positive so thats just another option just throwing this out to all


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

If Rockport is chosen, I will be fishing from inside the Park.
I like to set my gear out at the ramp, go park and then walk out on the ice from the ramp.
This is the easiest on my bad back and lets me walk out to some good places to fish.

I would plan on a lunch meet and greet close to the ramp, sometime around noon.

The best fishing is usually at first light, so get there early.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Her's another vote for Pineview Dale. I should be able to make it if I haven't had my shoulder surgery before then.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Pineview, Rockport, or Echo will be fine with me. I will be there along with 3 others probably. If the ice is in good shape i will also bring my wheeler to help some people on the ice who REALLY need it. 8)


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Deer Creek has nice sized trout and perch this year. It capped a couple of days ago and should be good to go this weekend. The is a chance you'll catch a walleye there, how ever slim that chance might be.


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Another vote for Rockport. I need a good reason to get a park pass this year and this would be a good way to get started using it!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Rockport sounds tempting, but can't do it on the holiday weekend.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

I am up for anywhere, I can't complain!


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

I think Rockport is a good choice and I agree with Grandpa D, rock hopping down from the highway is not an option for some of us. I would love to make this outing because I want to meet the network guys, but I have an opera date with my wife and friends on the 16th. :lol: :roll: 
OK I admit it. I have been an opera lover for 35 years.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Sounds good to me...I prefer Rockport personally, but I'd be willing to make the drive up to Pineview (is there enough parking there?) I believe the 16th would work for me, but I could do other dates as well. Thanks for organizing it!


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

I have never ice fished at rockport, but I'd be willing to try it, I hit Pineview often


----------



## mrdanner (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Hay catch 22 real men love opra. Rockport is O.K. I have not been for two years any and in the park at the boat ramp would be good on the knees.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: UWN Ice Party?*

Looks like I have arranged my opera date for February, so I am excited to fish and to meet the crew. I have fished the Rock for perch and know where I like to hunt for them but I will need some guidance as to the best places for the trout. At the Berry I focus fairly close to the shoreline.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

i should be there!

what kind of tackle should i expect to use there? I basically have nothing but an auger at this point, should be getting an ice pole and some other gear this weekend


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> i should be there!
> 
> what kind of tackle should i expect to use there? I basically have nothing but an auger at this point, should be getting an ice pole and some other gear this weekend


You will have the best success, fishing for trout.
Pick up some small tube jigs or Ice Cutr's and put them on 1/32 oz or 1/16 oz jig heads.
Add a wax worms, meal worms, night crawller or piece of cut bait to the jig.

Another set up that works is a small kastmaster with a rat finkie or other ice fly tied about 12" below it.

Stop by where I'm fishing and I will give you some more tips.
I will be just South of the boat ramp and not too far from the shore.
I will be looking for water that it about 15' to 20' deep.

I will be the old fat man, with a white goatee in the red chair.
I will be wearing my camo coat.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I will be the old fat man, with a white goatee in the red chair.
> I will be wearing my camo coat.


I think you just described Al Hansen and Pete !!!! :shock:

Now everyone will know that we are all the same person!
Thanks a lot!!! :evil:


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> Stop by where I'm fishing and I will give you some more tips.
> I will be just South of the boat ramp and not too far from the shore.
> I will be looking for water that it about 15' to 20' deep.
> 
> ...


Thanks i will pick some up, and i will keep an eye out for ya! _(O)_


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Grandpa D":bkqqreil]
> I will be the old fat man, with a white goatee in the red chair.
> I will be wearing my camo coat.


I think you just described Al Hansen and Pete !!!! :shock:

Now everyone will know that we are all the same person!
Thanks a lot!!! :evil:[/quote:bkqqreil]

Thanks a lot .45.
Now everyone is going to know that we are all the same person!!! :evil: -#&#*!-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I may show up early for a minute or two.....

I hate to see the big man with the red beard in the white chair not have his hot chocolate in the morning. :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I may show up early for a minute or two.....
> 
> I hate to see the big man with the red beard in the white chair not have his hot chocolate in the morning. :wink:


If the Hot Chocolate is as good as it was last year, I'd be a very happy Ice Hole.
I hope that you do make it up .45.
Looks like K2 will be elsewhere though. [She is looking for big Perch]
I don't know if the two of you will ever meet up, on the ice.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

im planning on going if anyone could use anything im planning on going near the ramp i will be the goofy guy wering camo just pacing around my pole next to the empty shelter (if i even take it)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote=".45":26p4hvsb]I may show up early for a minute or two.....
> 
> I hate to see the big man with the red beard in the white chair not have his hot chocolate in the morning. :wink:


If the Hot Chocolate is as good as it was last year, I'd be a very happy Ice Hole.
I hope that you do make it up .45.
Looks like K2 will be elsewhere though. [She is looking for big Perch]
I don't know if the two of you will ever meet up, on the ice.[/quote:26p4hvsb]

.45 you best bring Grandpa D the very special Hot Chocloate. We'll have a date with .45 in the near future on the hard deck I'm sure...he has promised to show us some special areas including I want to check out that new electric StrikeMaster Auger he's patiently waiting for. :mrgreen:

I'm sure Rockport will be a great time for all. Yep we'll be chasing them big Perch and whatever decides to tug on the ole short rod lure...Have Fun and Enjoy wishing you Grandpa D and everyone who attends a great time with fish iced and lessons learned. We sincerely wish everyone a very memorable and great UWN Rockport outing... :wink: :wink:


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

My first time attending this event look forward to meeting members.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would be attending if I didn't have a one day one time class that day! :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> If the Hot Chocolate is as good as it was last year, I'd be a very happy Ice Hole.
> I hope that you do make it up .45.
> Looks like K2 will be elsewhere though. [She is looking for big Perch]
> I don't know if the two of you will ever meet up, on the ice.


GrandpaD.....you said the party starts at 'first light'...what is 'first light' in the mount'uns, 8:30 or so ?
I mean....what time will you be there ? :?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I plan to be on the ice by 7:30am, but it could be closer to 8:00am.
I will be setting up to the South of the boat ramp and as usual, I will have my Red chair with me.


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I am excited to go, my wife and two girls are going to try for the ice fishing for first time. What kind of bait do I bring? Meal worms, night crawlers, power bait??


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Chief Squatting Dog said:


> I am excited to go, my wife and two girls are going to try for the ice fishing for first time. What kind of bait do I bring? Meal worms, night crawlers, power bait??


They will all work.
You may want to add wax worms to the list.
Wax worms are all that I normally use but others like mealies, night crawlers and power bait.

Small tube jigs and fat finkies are good to use with wax worms and other baits.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

looks like I will be going. Probably be hanging out fairly close to the ramp.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

me too --\O 

Fish on!

Too bad K2 won't share her secret spot for "big perch"
Maybe next time :O•-:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> me too --\O
> 
> Fish on!
> 
> ...


LOL we have no secret Rockport spot for Perch...only fished Rockport over 3-years ago on the ice 2 times managing a half dozen 'total' Perch for both trips....Echo was really good 2 seasons ago. But last season and this season we've had way better luck for larger Perch at PV. We haven't fished Rockport for over 3-years and haven't fished Echo at all this year.

I'm sure there's larger Perch in Rockport/Echo but why drive that far when PV is maybe 30 minutes from the house depending on how many lights we hit. And well we fish for Perch. All trips except our last trip... PV has been very nice to us for 'larger Perch'...Trout are a fun fish to catch...but in the winter we fish to eat the fish...and we don't care for Trout and don't target Trout if we do fish in waters that have Trout. We're after them t-a-s-t-e-e Perch and in the spring their larger cousins Walleye. So for now fish'n PV for Perch and Willard for Walleye.

I'll be really interested if this outing finds them larger Perch I'm sure Trout will be caught...I'm hoping folks do catch some jumbo Perch if that's what they want to try and catch. Good Luck :wink: :wink:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

More than likely I will be on the lake somewhere on Saturday.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My plans are in flux now... I won't know til the last min I may come up with the family, still go on another trip I had planned, or head off on a solo hunt decisions decisions... Y'all know what the big guy in the red coat and red ice tent looks like cmon over and say hi! I have a BFT and UWN sticker on the back of my jet sled.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Y'all know what the big guy in the red coat and red ice tent looks like cmon over and say hi! I have a BFT and UWN sticker on the back of my jet sled.

Not to be confused with the big guy with the white goatee and red chair.
By the way, my tent is green. :O||:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I just read on the evil site that 70+ scouts are camped at the pay station?? Sounds like you had better get a spot early or avoid the crowds as much as possible. I will not be attending. Other things have prevented me from it. Looking forward to the reports.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There are Scouts doing overnighters up there almost every weekend.
They normally stay way off to the South East end and away from the boat ramp area.

See you all in the morning,
Grandpa D.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the winds have blown me elsewhere today folks... Have a great time look forward to seeing all of your pics and the reports!


----------

